# Question on "quick strap changing system" on Master Compressor Extreme lineup



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Guys, I tried to ask this question via JLC official website since this morning but seems have problem with their server, the question cannot be sent till now.

I'm planning to get the JLC Master Compressor Extreme Worldtime Chrono Rosegold case & Texalium dial. The ref number is #1762450.

I really like the looks but have question on its "quick strap changing system". It looks we just need to push the button on back to put off - put on the strap on case.
I want to know how the strap lug-end looks like, is it standard like Panerai strap, or has a special connector planted in the strap end to be attached to watch case? like Richard Mille, Hublot, etc...
You know, I'm a strapmaker, and I usually change straps once a week for all my watches and I like to doing that. So I also plan to make some good straps that I like for that watch and change it regularly.

Best regards,
Peter.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

It should just look like a standard strap with a bar, thus you can use third-party straps as well and are not limited to only JLC options. My MC Extreme W-Alarm has the same quick change strap system and I'm able to use regular 22mm straps in addition to the croc, alcantara, and rubber JLC options I have for it.


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Aahh... many thanx for the info.... yea the Alarm one also has same system with button. So just to make sure, you can just buy any 22mm aftermarket strap like ABP, Simona, Ted Su, etc. on internet and put it on your MCE Alarm? without needs any modification on strap lug end? does it needs metal tubes on the strap lug-end?


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

petergunny said:


> Aahh... many thanx for the info.... yea the Alarm one also has same system with button. So just to make sure, you can just buy any 22mm aftermarket strap like ABP, Simona, Ted Su, etc. on internet and put it on your MCE Alarm? without needs any modification on strap lug end? does it needs metal tubes on the strap lug-end?


Yes, I've experimented with some of the 22mm aftermarket straps I have around and it works fine although I find myself wearing it on the JLC straps more often, I haven't needed to modify the aftermarket straps at all for them to work. I did swap the non-retractable JLC spring bars from the JLC strap onto the aftermarket straps though, since with the quick change system, it seemed odd to have the standard retractable spring bars in there but it will work with the standard aftermarket spring bars as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, this is what I need, many many thanx for the info HR F1! this is very valueable info for me. Now I'm convinced to order it from my AD. Unfortunately AD here dun have the MC lineup for me to see how this system works and the staff also not sure abt that system.


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

ABP had a couple of technical issues with the first versions of the straps that made for my EWC - they did fix them though!  What happened is that they originally made the ends too thick to get them into the case/lugs - the lugs are not very long and i didnt really notice until we tried to get the straps in. Also, the spring bars for the leather straps are slightly curved (and apparently according to ABP had unique springs) so I had to keep my bars - they didnt have any similar! I love the strap change system so much, one of the best features of those watches for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Ooo... I see... so the original springbar is slightly curved Tim? When you have time and if you're kind with me  could you pls take a simple photo of the springbar and the lug when the strap/springbar fully detached Tim?  My email is: [email protected] and you can send it there when you have time 
Many thanx in advance.


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, very slightly. The rubber straps though are with a straight springbar due to the way the rubber ends are moulded in a way that hugs the case and lugs. I will send a pic tomorrow of the straps and bar off the watch for you...in the mean time here are some shots of my straps if you are interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/pics-jlc-extreme-world-chrono-abp-straps-588225.html


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Aah... now I got it, yes it shows a little bent on first and third picture. 

So if I summarize all comments here and from some photos I found: the MCE lineup have a slightly curved springbar (without spring, just a stud metal) that is hold by 2 arms inside the watch lug, then when we press the release button the arms will retract thus release that springbar.

Is that correct Tim?


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here's a picture of the factory JLC spring bar that I use on my MC Extreme W-Alarm for both the rubber and Tides of Time alcantara (no curve)-


















There does appear to be a slight curve to the JLC spring bars used for my croc strap though, as tim_s stated above.


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Aaahh... yea, this is very clear photos. I think its because both straps already have curved end shape. For crocs cannot make it in curved so they give it the curved bar.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

petergunny said:


> Aaahh... yea, this is very clear photos. I think its because both straps already have curved end shape. For crocs cannot make it in curved so they give it the curved bar.


I agree that might be the case although my croc strap is also slightly curved at the lug ends but not quite as form fitted as the rubber and alcantara:


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Everything is clearer now for me, many thanx for the explanation guys! really appreciate it.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Good luck with your purchase, Peter! Please share some photos once you have it one some of your custom straps; should look great!


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Ohhh... sure mate! I will  But I guess it will be long process because actually I'm looking for the rosegold version with texalium dial. It's gonna be difficult to get that, as I know its a limited run.


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the pics HRF1 - my EWC is identical, the rubber is the straight bar (same strap) and croc's are slightly curved. I think its because the lugs are so short the strap has to go flush with the case. Best of luck finding the watch, I love my EWC. Sure, its big, but its doesnt wear too big and in terms of finish and movement it offers amazing value for money. The extreme line up are serious watches!


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Your comments really encourage me more to get that watch Tim  thanx


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

haha! great! I hope you find one so we can all see the pics, looking forward to it


----------



## Reese's TimePieces (Jun 14, 2011)

HR F1 said:


> It should just look like a standard strap with a bar, thus you can use third-party straps as well and are not limited to only JLC options. My MC Extreme W-Alarm has the same quick change strap system and I'm able to use regular 22mm straps in addition to the croc, alcantara, and rubber JLC options I have for it.


Thanks for the info! I'm going to treat myself to some aftermarket straps for my Tides of Time now that I know.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

tim_s said:


> The extreme line up are serious watches!


Agreed!



Reese's TimePieces said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm going to treat myself to some aftermarket straps for my Tides of Time now that I know.


Great JLC strap on your Tides of Time; I'm thinking of ordering the black version.


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Guys..... I'm now in the middle of dealing for a rose gold Master Compressor Extreme World Chronograph.... has anybody have info what should be in the box? maybe COSC, warranty card, scrolls, replacement straps, screwdiver, etc? maybe double box or triple box like Panerai?


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome! My steel one came with outer and inner box, double straps and two sets of bars for leather and rubber, an instruction booklet and the warranty booklet. The box has a inner layer that the watch sits in. No tools! Put up pics when you get it!!


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Allrite Tim! the bar is the curved springbar without spring, right?


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

For the leather yeah, and the rubber has the straight bars as the attachments are moulded


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

guys, guys.... I just post photos of my new JLC as I promised  

see here My recently acquired; JLC MCE Valentino Rossi Rosegold


----------



## tonupbklyn (Jun 11, 2006)

curious...has anyone tried a hirsch curved-end strap (i think leonardo model) on an EWC/EWA?
i've got one on my seamaster...fits perfectly. moulded around the lug spacing...just like how the rubber strap does on the EWC/EWA.
if i'm lucky enough to score an EWA, thinking of trying this out.


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

tonupbklyn said:


> curious...has anyone tried a hirsch curved-end strap (i think leonardo model) on an EWC/EWA?
> i've got one on my seamaster...fits perfectly. moulded around the lug spacing...just like how the rubber strap does on the EWC/EWA.
> if i'm lucky enough to score an EWA, thinking of trying this out.


I haven't but a word of caution...the lugs are very small, there isn't much space from the tip to the case so it would be worth at least taking measurements before buying a strap.


----------



## tonupbklyn (Jun 11, 2006)

are there any aftermarket non-retractable spring bars i can get for the EWC?
or u can only get them as OEM thru JLC?


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

I saw on panatime.com they have curved springbar, but I dunno if its non-retractable or not. I got my spare on JLC AD near me and it costs me less than $25 as I remember.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

tonupbklyn said:


> curious...has anyone tried a hirsch curved-end strap (i think leonardo model) on an EWC/EWA?


I installed a Hirsch Mobile on my Zenith EP. It did not fit until I discovered online that the plastic insert that holds the springbar is removable and can be rotated (and flipped!) to provide many fitment options. Great design.


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

I use various aftermarket straps. springbars fit in the quickrelease, as long as they are the right length. Currently i even have a mesh bracelet on rotation with it. However, as mentioned, the short lugs can cause it to rub slightly against the case. hopefully with aftermarket rubber and leather straps you will have no scratches to the case. so far tho no scratches on mine. An old picture attached to see the space you are working with.


----------



## 3leggedpony (Oct 11, 2013)

Am I correct in thinking that as long as you use the right spring bars that aftermarket straps can still be used with the quick release system?


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes you might do that, but remember that springbar has "spring", so the pin on left & right can retract, when it retract you will loose it


----------



## 3leggedpony (Oct 11, 2013)

petergunny said:


> Yes you might do that, but remember that springbar has "spring", so the pin on left & right can retract, when it retract you will loose it


Yes sorry, I meant a non spring bar or whatever JLC use. It's one of your straps I'm thinking about!


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Aaa... ok ok, its fine with that.


----------

